# Baby blankets with holes a no no



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

I remember years ago when I was knitting for my children, I was told you shouldn't knit or crochet blankets with holes in the pattern for babies because their little fingers will get twisted up in the yarn. It made sense to me but I see a lot of KP"s doing blankets with holes---what do you think?


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree! But the mothers love them because they are so pretty. I am trying to find baby blanket patterns without holes, but that is difficult. If I find one, it doesn't look as good. Does anyone out there in KP land have a go-to baby blanket that isn't holey?


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> I remember years ago when I was knitting for my children, I was told you shouldn't knit or crochet blankets with holes in the pattern for babies because their little fingers will get twisted up in the yarn. It made sense to me but I see a lot of KP"s doing blankets with holes---what do you think?


I think that a baby should not be left alone--ever and that any issues can be dealt with.

Any baby blanket that is knitted or crochet has holes in it that a baby's finger could go through. You are making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> I think that a baby should not be left alone--ever and that any issues can be dealt with.
> 
> Any baby blanket that is knitted or crochet has holes in it that a baby's finger could go through. You are making a mountain out of a mole hill.


The problem is the parents of today do not watch their children as closely expecting babies to be mini grown-ups and take care of themselves.
We probably should take that into consideration but I attach a tag to my gifts (reminder) if I feel the parents are lacking in common sense. Then it's on them.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> I remember years ago when I was knitting for my children, I was told you shouldn't knit or crochet blankets with holes in the pattern for babies because their little fingers will get twisted up in the yarn. It made sense to me but I see a lot of KP"s doing blankets with holes---what do you think?


That's why I don't do lace for babies.


----------



## Joycraft (May 23, 2015)

I agree. I do not knit or crochet 'holey' blankets for babies. Their safety comes first regardless how pretty the blanket. That is just my personal preference.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

azmoonbugs said:


> I think that a baby should not be left alone--ever and that any issues can be dealt with.
> 
> Any baby blanket that is knitted or crochet has holes in it that a baby's finger could go through. You are making a mountain out of a mole hill.


I had to laugh when I read your answer. I kept our babies in the crib in our room for almost 6 months BUT I did have to sleep so wasn't able to stay awake all night to watch the baby.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

Hospitals use cotton cellular blankets for babies which are full of holes


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Most baby blankets that i have seen have holes in them. I dont know what the answer is. If it is a worry to you then why not knit a plain blanket and swiss darn little butterflies or ladybirds all over it in lovely colours. Maybe plain white background and lovely little blue or pink or lemon butterflies. Just a thought. Take care


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

My granddaugter 'adopted' a blanket I had knit for her older brother, when she was about 6 months old, it was a small lace patterned pram cover. Her twin sister would sleep sucking the corner of a flannel blanket, but Clare would pull that lacy blanket over her face, stick the fingers of both hands through 'holes' and be asleep in seconds! She asked me once, years later if I could fix that thing and showed me a tangled, worn out mess! I took some of the yarn and knit a memory square!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

You could also line the blanket one side with a pretty fabric


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Seriously, why take a chance? Remember it does not always happen to other people.  Some day you may be the other person.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I prefer solid knit patterns!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> I had to laugh when I read your answer. I kept our babies in the crib in our room for almost 6 months BUT I did have to sleep so wasn't able to stay awake all night to watch the baby.


The sleep issue is easy... I never left the baby sleeping with a blanket with "holes" init in the bed. Plus till they could no longer fit in a bassinet they slept by my bed and my arm would be in with them. I did this due to hearing issues and if they woke I knew it. The lacy blankets are okay during the day when all are up and able to get to child. I never had any issues of fingers, heads, toes, or other body parts getting tangled up in blankets.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

A nurse told me in the hospital what blankets to use in the crib and use the pretties for outings. It does work.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

if you use a lacey pattern, knit into the back of the yarn overs and it will close the holes up considerably but will still be very pretty. I have done many old shale patterns that way for babies.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Recently we see the royal baby blanket, with holes of course and just a beautiful piece of art, I think when is a very small baby, they are watched all the times and we can use lace designs that are with holes, when babies are a little big, like 6 to 8 months that moves all the time, then I should recommended to use full stitches.
At the meantime, enjoy this wonderful blanket and is Royal!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Take a look at the Sweet Pea Baby Blanket 
by Suzanne Middlebrooks
on Ravelry. I have done this one. Similar to chickkie's suggestion


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Don't some of you "older " people wonder how we ever made it to be this old?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> I agree! But the mothers love them because they are so pretty. I am trying to find baby blanket patterns without holes, but that is difficult. If I find one, it doesn't look as good. Does anyone out there in KP land have a go-to baby blanket that isn't holey?


As I make them for donations and all my contacts want them with no holes (or very small holes), I always dismiss alot of them.

This is one of my go-to patterns. The holes are very small.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-pea-baby-blanket

Basketweave and cable patterns are a sure hit.

You can browse through these 11 pages of baby blankets.
There are many to be had (here and elsewhere).
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&availability=ravelry%2Bfree&pc=babyblanket&sort=created&query=baby%20blanket&photo=yes&craft=knitting

I will add more when I have time.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

If people are worried about the baby getting his/her fingers caught in the holes of the knitted or crocheted blanket, put cotton mitts on the hands when using that blanket. Also most moms that I know use those handmade blankets only when going out and not when the baby is in the crib sleeping. I did use knitted and crocheted blankets and can say that my son never got his long skinny fingers caught in the holes.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

chubs said:


> Don't some of you "older " people wonder how we ever made it to be this old?


Sure do! You might be interested in this (nothing to do with baby blankets but related to your question chubs)
http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/am_i_being_unreasonable/a1309736-For-those-born-in-the-50s-60s-and-70s


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

The new standard is not to put your baby down for the night with any type of bedding. If I make something decorative, I'll usually call it a stroller blanket and make a note for the parent that it shouldn't be used unattended. I used crochet afghans for my sons when they were little and they're still alive with all their digits, even the autistic one who likes to wrap things around his finger.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I entered a baby blanket, crocheted, in the Mn. State Fair 38 years ago. The judges comments on the popcorn stitch was for older children only , holes catch wee fingers, she still gave me a blue ribbon for the work. Babies have lost fingers getting them caught in the mesh of playpens, etc. circulation cut off too long. As with all things , consumers have a wide variety to chose from and things deemed dangerous are recalled quickly now. I usually do more solid work as they wash better and are more cushy to put on the floor.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

chubs said:


> Don't some of you "older " people wonder how we ever made it to be this old?


LOL - yes, when you think about it - no car seats, no bike helmets, freedom to roam outside and play, little supervision and to top it all (UK members will understand!) school dinners!! it's a wonder......


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

skitty's_mum said:


> Hospitals use cotton cellular blankets for babies which are full of holes


Our hospital uses flannette wraps.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

chubs said:


> Don't some of you "older " people wonder how we ever made it to be this old?


No kidding, or my children! But in some ways I think we were just lucky or had parents that were safety and common sense, watchful. Many of my friends when I was little had terrible accidents, my nephew grabbed a soldering iron when his other Grandpa was not looking, nearly lost some little fingers from the burns. Farm accidents and run overs were high on the list. Riding bikes on gravel roads was a biggy, we had to have our shoes on, you have not lived until they take road rash dirt from a foot with peroxide! An unsupervised child lost his arm in a gear box and it goes on. My parents were very careful with the 6 of us and a dozen neighbour kids. I personally was happiest when kids got car seats and seat belts!


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

valmac said:


> LOL - yes, when you think about it - no car seats, no bike helmets, freedom to roam outside and play, little supervision and to top it all (UK members will understand!) school dinners!! it's a wonder......


Everyone thinks I am mad. I must be the only Person in England who liked the dreaded School Dinners. Lol.

Jenny x


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

It seems there was a rather long discussion on this very subject not too long ago. The consensus was that 1: Babies should not be left unattended with ANY type of blanket 2: Blankets with holes should be used as receiving blankets (when being held or as a cover in a car seat) 3: Getting fingers tangled in a blanket with holes is an extremely rare occurrence. 4: If you are worried about it, make blankets without holes. Anyone else remember this?


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

chubs said:


> Don't some of you "older " people wonder how we ever made it to be this old?


 So funny---my friends and I have discussed this very topic---car seats with thin metal strips that hung over the seat with a plastic steering wheel to keep us amused. Sliding down big hills on sleds with no regard for speed, playing outside all day till the street lights came on----telling us it was time to go home. All over town on out bikes---my parents never knew where we were. We all carried jack knives---to play jack knife. (today we would all get thrown out of school)
I should have qualified my question----when I asked it I was talking about toddlers and older. The blankets I had for them had very tightly knitted stitches. I realize the fancy ones used for infants are mainly used for baptism and the like---more for show. When my children were infants we wrapped them in receiving blankets (cotton flannel) loose enough so they could move legs and arms. Today they swaddle them--wrap them snugly in a blanket with arms arms against their body and legs folded up and they feel secure. I love the new cocoons they make for that reason. Believe me I wasn't trying to start any thing this AM.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Frances14 said:


> Everyone thinks I am mad. I must be the only Person in England who liked the dreaded School Dinners. Lol.
> 
> Jenny x


Not mad, maybe but.........LOL!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> So funny---my friends and I have discussed this very topic---car seats with thin metal strips that hung over the seat with a plastic steering wheel to keep us amused. Sliding down big hills on sleds with no regard for speed, playing outside all day till the street lights came on----telling us it was time to go home. All over town on out bikes---my parents never knew where we were. We all carried jack knives---to play jack knife. (today we would all get thrown out of school)
> I should have qualified my question----when I asked it I was talking about toddlers and older. The blankets I had for them had very tightly knitted stitches. I realize the fancy ones used for infants are mainly used for baptism and the like---more for show. When my children were infants we wrapped them in receiving blankets (cotton flannel) loose enough so they could move legs and arms. Today they swaddle them--wrap them snugly in a blanket with arms arms against their body and legs folded up and they feel secure. I love the new cocoons they make for that reason. Believe me I wasn't trying to start any thing this AM.


It was a good topic and I love the way it's morphed into a 'how did we survive?' thread and no snarkiness anywhere, life is good!!


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

A dear friend made me a crochet blanket with ribbon woven around the edge, very pretty, but I ended up tossing it because I found my son had pulled it out and was wrapped in it after a nap! Thank heavens it wasn't around his neck!!

My other son had a scary close call with a giant rag doll-- somehow it's hair was looped and stitched-- well there he was with the hair looped around his neck and the giant doll dangling down his back!!

You can never be too safe!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Have had not issues from mothers who I have given lacy blankets to (and they have been used) but if you are worried try cable patterns i.e. Little Boy Blue Baby Blanket by Caron, free download. Can be done in any colour!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

chubs said:


> Don't some of you "older " people wonder how we ever made it to be this old?


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My DD has almost finished her exams to become a paediatrician. She is also pregnant so who better I thought to ask so I said how on KP everyone says no holes.
Her response? wrong! they NEED HOLES. Otherwise they slid down under the blanket and air can't get through so they suffocate. 

While I was asking I asked about ties on hats- fine if the baby is supervised but don't put them down to sleep in them.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

If you find a pattern with "holes" in it you can't resist why not back it with some soft contrasting material ? It could then be used whilst baby is being supervised and put aside while baby is sleeping.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

roseknit said:


> You could also line the blanket one side with a pretty fabric


This is what I do. I buy a nice crib/cot sheet and sew it on to the knitted blanket, that way everyone can sleep easy.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> I think that a baby should not be left alone--ever and that any issues can be dealt with.
> 
> Any baby blanket that is knitted or crochet has holes in it that a baby's finger could go through. You are making a mountain out of a mole hill.


I agree with you. I had blankets with holes in for my babies and had no problems. Such nonsense.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have seen the lacy blankets being used a s a decoration in the baby's room. I have made several lacy blankets with friends. Some have commented that they were used as the child got older because they slept with the blanket over their face and the parents worried that they would suffocate and liked the lacy blankets. 
When making a baby blanket I find I make what I like and let the parents decide.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree that it sounds kind of crazy, but I have stopped making blankets because new moms have told me they aren't using them because of the risk. My daughter only used them while the boys were in the car seat or stroller.


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

I knit Bavarian stitch baby blankets. No holes.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hats have ribbons or ties they can choke on, blankets have holes dangerous to fingers and toes, buttons can be swallowed, zippers can pinch the world is a dangerous place for someone so helpless. However they dont stay helpless long. I narrowed it down to possibility verses probability and make what the mother wants. With a reasonable amount of care most of us come through unscathed. But even with the very best of care things can happen. It is the chance we all had to take. It is called living.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't like holey blankets either. We had a chubby little girl with chubby fingers that always found a way thru the holes and as I picked the baby up her blanket would come too as it was hooked to her finger. No issues, thankfully, but I was more careful after that time. I just finished a blanket made of white Pipsqueak..all garter stitch.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> I agree! But the mothers love them because they are so pretty. I am trying to find baby blanket patterns without holes, but that is difficult. If I find one, it doesn't look as good. Does anyone out there in KP land have a go-to baby blanket that isn't holey?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/solid-and-reversible-college-afghan

Just make it as big as you want ) . It is a lovely pattern


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh my!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Frances14 said:


> Everyone thinks I am mad. I must be the only Person in England who liked the dreaded School Dinners. Lol.
> 
> Jenny x


Jenny you are a 'one off'............the dinners were horrible at my schools, (well compared to my Mom's) but UNLESS we ate our dinner we could not have a pudding..........and worse still..........Christmas we had 3d coins in our Christmas pud..................nowadays it would be ......................................... were there's a blame ...............there's a claim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

ANY knitted blanket has "holes" in it whether lacy or not..... Knitting HAS holes in the fabric no matter the stitch pattern... We ALL know THAT! Remember how TINY a baby's finger is? I knit baby blankets in stockinette using fingering weight yarn and a baby can fit a finger through THAT! 

Not a finger, but one of my long, blonde hairs fell into my son's diaper when I was changing him. I didn't SEE it, of course, but it got wrapped around his little ummmm... male extremity. Hours later I couldn't figure out why he was so fussy.... Until I changed him and saw what looked horribly painful. If a tiny hair can cause such pain... I can't IMAGINE what a finger caught in yarn would cause. I know how badly I felt about son's injury..... Wouldn't take a chance with one of my babies....

Common sense applies... I used the "fancy" hand knitted (by my Mother) blankets in the buggy. I used cotton flannel blankets in the crib. If I were a new Mother today I would take the advice given by most Peds. and dress baby warm... Eliminating a blanket of any kind in the crib.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

azmoonbugs said:


> I think that a baby should not be left alone--ever and that any issues can be dealt with.
> 
> Any baby blanket that is knitted or crochet has holes in it that a baby's finger could go through. You are making a mountain out of a mole hill.


I disagree. Baby blankets SHOULD be made WITHOUT holes. Then there is NO danger.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

My grandson Greyson loves blankets knitted with Bernat pipsqueak yarn. I use big needles (10 or bigger), and he pushes his fingers through the stitches as he goes to sleep. He is past 2 1/2 now with no problems. He had a cousin who loved her cocoon-- also of Bernat pipsqueak yarn -- as a tiny infant. She would poke her tiny toes through the stitches and sleep. She especially liked to have on only a diaper while in the cocoon. She also is nearly three now. Common sense -- has it left us for good?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sagarika said:


> I disagree. Baby blankets SHOULD be made WITHOUT holes. Then there is NO danger.


Other than suffocation.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

PaKnitter said:


> A nurse told me in the hospital what blankets to use in the crib and use the pretties for outings. It does work.


Good advice. Short and sweet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> Common sense -- has it left us for good?


It might be returning. The school behind me is removing the green soft stuff and putting in rocks and other things for kids to climb on. They have realsied that kids need to do these things and to learn to take risks. (after all gross motor scills are vital and how do they devlop if kids aren't allowed to do this type of thing?)


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> A nurse told me in the hospital what blankets to use in the crib and use the pretties for outings. It does work.


I think this is a perfect solution if it is a concern. I have knitted countless baby blankets for friends and their babies and THEIR babies... never had anyone complain about the holes but I have also heard the 'finger issue'. I love knitting lace patterns because they are beautiful but there are plenty of patterns to choose from with no holes too!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

roseknit said:


> You could also line the blanket one side with a pretty fabric


How would this help? The baby can still get her finger caught in the stitches.... I would think... Unless the knitting was GLUED to the fabric... Right?!?

I think a fabric lining would be pretty but I don't understand how it would prevent a baby from getting her little fingers tangled in the knitting....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have the same question. I can see one side of the lace would be covered, but the other side would be open for the wee fingers to get into.


AmyKnits said:


> How would this help? The baby can still get her finger caught in the stitches.... I would think... Unless the knitting was GLUED to the fabric... Right?!?
> 
> I think a fabric lining would be pretty but I don't understand how it would prevent a baby from getting her little fingers tangled in the knitting....


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Emmy Cat said:


> Most baby blankets that i have seen have holes in them. I dont know what the answer is. If it is a worry to you then why not knit a plain blanket and swiss darn little butterflies or ladybirds all over it in lovely colours. Maybe plain white background and lovely little blue or pink or lemon butterflies. Just a thought. Take care


good idea


----------



## LisaBassney (Jun 10, 2011)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> I agree! But the mothers love them because they are so pretty. I am trying to find baby blanket patterns without holes, but that is difficult. If I find one, it doesn't look as good. Does anyone out there in KP land have a go-to baby blanket that isn't holey?


I did the corner to corner in bernat baby blanket yarn. Latest grandson born in February in NY so it was thick and warm. I changed colors at center and did edge in opposite color. I am on way to work now, but will give name of pattern and pic later if anyone is interested.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> The problem is the parents of today do not watch their children as closely expecting babies to be mini grown-ups and take care of themselves.
> We probably should take that into consideration but I attach a tag to my gifts (reminder) if I feel the parents are lacking in common sense. Then it's on them.


Our kids were more supervised when they were little, nowadays you have a baby monitor, which means your kids are probably not in your sight as they used to be. Maybe that is why these accidents happen, as we hear them on the monitor, but can't see what's going on.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

the hospitals where my group donates preemie and baby blankets will not accept any 'holey' blankets. very easy to find very pretty non holey patterns and use your imagination instead of putting another thing to watch for and worry about on the parents. our purpose is to help the parents, not criticize them.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

the hospitals where my group donates preemie and baby blankets will not accept any 'holey' blankets. very easy to find very pretty non holey patterns and use your imagination instead of putting another thing to watch for and worry about on the parents. our purpose is to help the parents, not criticize them.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Unless you use a very large needle with large yarn, small holes will not bother a child.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I crochet and do not knit (just can not get the kneedles to work for me). Crochet usually has a lot of holes but there are patterns that do not have holes and those I make for babies because of the finger and toes getting hurt. Tunsian is just one of the stitches that can be used. There are also holeless granny squares, etc.
I never make any blanket for a new baby with holes. Broken fingers is not a gift I want to give.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> Take a look at the Sweet Pea Baby Blanket
> by Suzanne Middlebrooks
> on Ravelry. I have done this one. Similar to chickkie's suggestion


I did too, and was very happy with it


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> I agree! But the mothers love them because they are so pretty. I am trying to find baby blanket patterns without holes, but that is difficult. If I find one, it doesn't look as good. Does anyone out there in KP land have a go-to baby blanket that isn't holey?


I have a favorite baby blanket that I knit. It is a Debbie Bliss pattern. It is mainly stockinette stitch with the babies initial in the center of the blanket in purl.


----------



## vad78209 (May 12, 2015)

I'm making a blanket right now for my future grandson and it is called "Alex's Blanket". It is almost solid knit and kind of a stitch sampler. It has one row where you YO and create a little lace effect but you only do that one row among 60 rows. Just adds aittle touch. Have 't gotten to that row yet but did a sample to see what it looked like and if I wanted to change it. Think I will keep it. This is a pretty keepsake and think you should use thermal or flannel blankets in the crib. Safety first always.


----------



## Wendy handler (Jan 23, 2015)

Here is one I made


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

light flannel receiving, swaddling blanket were always used for the purpose of securing little fingers and toes so they did not poke through knitted/crocheted lacy items - and when in doubt line


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

There's the voice of common sense, PaKnitter


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

Gorgeous! Is the pattern on Ravelry? Name if so? Thanks for showing!


Wendy handler said:


> Here is one I made


----------



## wendeehart (May 18, 2015)

I have heard that holes are a no no, too. If I am requested to make a lace blanket, I do so with the caveat that baby fingers might get caught. For a solid blanket, I use this kind of pattern; www.anapsid.org/pdf/incdecblanket.pdf. 
I am making one now with an eyelash crochet edging to give it a different texture. (My granddaughter loves furry things.). 
There are other patterns out there, how about this?http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60241.html
And here's one incorporating a seed stitch. http://mattandshari.com/crafts/needle-crafts/knit-a-corner-to-corner-baby-afghan/
Just Google corner to corner knit baby blanket to see what's on the web!
What ever you knit, realize that it will be treasured. :lol:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

It is amazing that we are all alive with all the 'dangers' we faced as babies and children. We had blankets with holes, played outside without supervision, climbed trees....children are resilient and a knit blanket is just fine....a knit of any pattern. 
My 3 children and my 7 grandchildren have all survived infancy with holy blankets.


----------



## violet1549 (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree. It is impossible to watch a baby every single minute and it only takes one a fraction of a second to poke a tiny finger through a hole.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I enjoy the counterpane style.
Basket weave, cables work also.


Marilyn Dietrich said:



> I agree! But the mothers love them because they are so pretty. I am trying to find baby blanket patterns without holes, but that is difficult. If I find one, it doesn't look as good. Does anyone out there in KP land have a go-to baby blanket that isn't holey?


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

I am noticing that they are now lining crochet baby blankets with material.


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

I am noticing that they are now lining crochet baby blankets with material.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

I agree, no holes in baby blankets. Don't want to cord off their little fingers do we? I'd feel alful if I knit a blanket and a finger was lost cause of it. Save the lacy for the shawls and sweaters.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

Frances14 said:


> Everyone thinks I am mad. I must be the only Person in England who liked the dreaded School Dinners. Lol.
> 
> Jenny x


Not so Jenny - I work in a school and have a dinner from the canteen (formerly known as dining room) every day. It saves me cooking for 1 when I get home. I must admit I preferred the dinners we had back in the day 'though when I was a lass.


----------



## Jdisb (Mar 27, 2012)

Leisure Arts Our best knit baby afghans.. Has many beautiful afghans without holes.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I have knitted so many blankets with "holes" in them, and I used many many blankets with those same holes for my kids. Nothing ever happened, their fingers never got caught. "They" always tells us to worry and as someone said, it's making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are several without holes: Ravelry Baby Prayer Blanket
www.alicesenbrace.com, counted cross stitch blanket, & Cashews blanket. Simple lines Baby Blanket, Soft as a Cloud by Laura Polley.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Tove said:


> It is amazing that we are all alive with all the 'dangers' we faced as babies and children. We had blankets with holes, played outside without supervision, climbed trees....children are resilient and a knit blanket is just fine....a knit of any pattern.
> My 3 children and my 7 grandchildren have all survived infancy with holy blankets.


AMEN to that!!!! We also took children's baby aspirin, played in the dirt all day and wow...here we are to tell about it! My grandchildren, all five of them, have survived the "holey" blankets I knit them. And didn't even come close to "losing any fingers." Good grief!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> A nurse told me in the hospital what blankets to use in the crib and use the pretties for outings. It does work.


Very sensible.

I think part of the problem is the synthetic yarns used:they are very strong and don't snap or stretch like cotton or wool might.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

darowil said:


> My DD has almost finished her exams to become a paediatrician. She is also pregnant so who better I thought to ask so I said how on KP everyone says no holes.
> Her response? wrong! they NEED HOLES. Otherwise they slid down under the blanket and air can't get through so they suffocate


I remember hearing about this when the experts came up with things to do that might help prevent the tragedy of SIDS. 
http://sleepfoundation.org/sleep-disorders-problems/sudden-infant-death-syndrome-and-sleep

So now you have fingers and toes caught in holes vs. suffocating. I think that is why it's best for babies to sleep in a "sleeper" until they're old enough to be out of danger. Blankets are for when baby is being held or watched.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

How many of us who are 60+ had a lacy baby blanket? And are alive today? I don't think babies today are any different than when we were babies. My personal opinion is that today's mothers are over-protecting their children (helicopter parents) and that's why we now have a generation (or two) of woosified, can't-handle-adversity teenagers and adults. My son had a favorite blanket that had holes in it. He slept with it over his head (he liked it that way). The holes allowed him to breathe. He's almost 25 now and is just fine.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

Seriously...has ANYONE ever had a baby injured by a lace baby blanket? I have nurtured 20 plus babies and never had an issue with a baby blanket.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I remember seeing the news sometime ago that holes in the blankets were better for very young babies. Because they wouldn't suffocate. I think it was for infants who can't roll themselves over yet. This way if they got tangled in the blanket they could still breath.

It has nothing to do with parents watching or not watching their babies. How many parents stay awake all night to make sure babies fingers don't get stuck?


----------



## DizzyDee (Dec 8, 2012)

Has anyone ever found any actual studies or statistics on this ACTUALLY happening? (fingers caught in lacy blankets) I can't find anything on the internet. Only suffocation type problems from too heavy blankets or too fluffy/soft blankets by their heads.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

vad78209 said:


> I'm making a blanket right now for my future grandson and it is called "Alex's Blanket". It is almost solid knit and kind of a stitch sampler. It has one row where you YO and create a little lace effect but you only do that one row among 60 rows. Just adds aittle touch. Have 't gotten to that row yet but did a sample to see what it looked like and if I wanted to change it. Think I will keep it. This is a pretty keepsake and think you should use thermal or flannel blankets in the crib. Safety first always.


I just made the Alex's blanket for a friend. It is very pretty, not lots of big holes and looks more complicated that it actually is--a quick knit, actually. I think you will like your results


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

You might want to take a look at Tunisian crochet. Leaves a nice non-holey pattern.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> The problem is the parents of today do not watch their children as closely expecting babies to be mini grown-ups and take care of themselves.
> We probably should take that into consideration but I attach a tag to my gifts (reminder) if I feel the parents are lacking in common sense. Then it's on them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Totally agree!!!!!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> I remember years ago when I was knitting for my children, I was told you shouldn't knit or crochet blankets with holes in the pattern for babies because their little fingers will get twisted up in the yarn. It made sense to me but I see a lot of KP"s doing blankets with holes---what do you think?


I know my daughter specifically requested a baby blanket with holes. I believe the new theory is if the baby pulled the blanket over their head the holes will allow air to reach them. ??? Some how our babies survived without carseat, seatbelts etc.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

I knit these for my little GS. Sheep by night, cows during the day. I even out the tails on the cows with knitted strands off yarn. He actually plays with them as he goes over to sleep


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> I agree! But the mothers love them because they are so pretty. I am trying to find baby blanket patterns without holes, but that is difficult. If I find one, it doesn't look as good. Does anyone out there in KP land have a go-to baby blanket that isn't holey?


http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L40353.html?noImages=

You can make it one color. Instead of YO, I do a KFB increase (knit front and back) so no holes


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I have often done a crochet giant granny square for a baby afghan... and the babies I have done them for loved them. In fact, the holes...(pretty large ones) were played with many times... Baby afghan became the favorite "blankie" on several occasions.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Have made several baby afghans from this pattern. What holes show in the picture don't show up in the finished piece. Free pattern

http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/Crochet+Stripes+Blanket+_+Yarn+_+Free+Knitting+Patterns+_+Crochet+Patterns+_+Yarnspirations.pdf


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

dotcarp2000 said:


> I agree with you. I had blankets with holes in for my babies and had no problems. Such nonsense.


I agree with this also. My two kids survived with all the knitted and crocheted blankets I received as gifts. The baby will get their fingers into everything if you let them. At least with a knitted or crocheted blanket they have a chance of breathing if they get underneath them.


----------



## Joan K (Sep 1, 2014)

Babies are swaddled up so tight now that they can't get their hands free, so how can they possibly get their fingers caught in a blanket?


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

There is a holeless feather and fan blanket on Ravelry which is quite pretty.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> A nurse told me in the hospital what blankets to use in the crib and use the pretties for outings. It does work.


I think this is key. Some blankets are for outings, and cuddling, and some are for unsupervised time and sleep.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Marilyn Dietrich said:


> I agree! But the mothers love them because they are so pretty. I am trying to find baby blanket patterns without holes, but that is difficult. If I find one, it doesn't look as good. Does anyone out there in KP land have a go-to baby blanket that isn't holey?


This is one of mine, no holes.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ombre-basket-weave-baby-blanket


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

I knit with holes. The parents like them because if they get over the head they can still breath.


----------



## edyth (Mar 12, 2015)

Make a baby blanket out of quilt squares and line it with cotton flannel. It washes and is warm. Crochet and knits have holes and they are not always warm and they require extra care. Give the new mom a break. Make something safe and easy to keep clean. Make the baby something to play with. He/she will like that better anyway.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Joan K said:


> Babies are swaddled up so tight now that they can't get their hands free, so how can they possibly get their fingers caught in a blanket?


Not around here... I just came from visiting my friend's niece who has a two week old baby dressed in a sundress with no blanket! Gone are the days when WE wrapped our babies tightly to soothe them. The "new" moms don't burp their babies, either but buy fancy, expensive formula and drops to prevent tummy upset..... :roll: :roll: WE burped our babies to prevent gassy tummies! :roll: :roll:

Off the tangent... It is now recommended by many health professionals that babies have NO blanket when left unattended. EVERY Mom has to sleep sometime, right?!?! Unless you have a Nanny who stays awake to watch your baby while you sleep... I feel better safe than sorry. That is what I would do if I had a baby... Why worry.. Dress them warm, place on the back and feel as comfortable as possible. I would urge my children to do the same for their babies. But all parents make their own choices on how to raise their children.

Obviously some feel "my kids survived with blankets with holes"....Why worry!?!? Rather than do all the work and have your blanket go unused... ASK the Mother how SHE feels and what HER Doctor recommends. I spend a lot of time and money to knit gifts... I don't want them going unused.


----------



## mac4kids (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm always amazed when this comes up, has anyone every heard of this happening? not like an urban myth when a friend of a friend heard about someone's cousin's neighbor's baby? If you google it nothing comes up about a "baby losing a finger in a knit baby blanket" so if someone has the link for an actual baby losing their finger I would be interested to see it.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> I think that a baby should not be left alone--ever and that any issues can be dealt with.
> 
> Any baby blanket that is knitted or crochet has holes in it that a baby's finger could go through. You are making a mountain out of a mole hill.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: no substitute for paying attention to your children asleep or awake, especially a baby.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> I think that a baby should not be left alone--ever and that any issues can be dealt with.
> 
> Any baby blanket that is knitted or crochet has holes in it that a baby's finger could go through. You are making a mountain out of a mole hill.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Advise the parents to use the knit blankets only for outings and make it large enough to cover the Pram or stroller.


----------



## beth60201 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have used the Sunny Baby Blanket patterns several times. It is fun to knit and has no holes.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunny-baby-blanket

The latest thing is to never put a baby to bed in its crib with a blanket. I guess the fear is that the baby will smother.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mac4kids said:


> I'm always amazed when this comes up, has anyone every heard of this happening? not like an urban myth when a friend of a friend heard about someone's cousin's neighbor's baby? If you google it nothing comes up about a "baby losing a finger in a knit baby blanket" so if someone has the link for an actual baby losing their finger I would be interested to see it.


I am guessing you don't have any experience working in an ER. Trust me... EVERYTHING you never expect to see or have never heard of has happened!! I DO have ER experience but never heard of "Hair Turnequit Syndrome" before one of my long, blonde (almost invisible) hairs got caught around my son's penis in his diaper....

http://ispub.com/IJU/6/1/5069

A loose thread, a hair, a piece of yarn can get caught around a finger, toe, penis or neck. When a parent brings in a crying baby and is not sure what is wrong, one of the first things we do is take EVERY bit of clothing off the baby and inspect... You would be surprised at what finds its way into a diaper, shoe, hat, etc.

Just because you have never heard of it.. Doesn't mean it doesn't or COULDNT happen. Nor does it mean every parent will care either. If the Mom isn't concerned, you can ASK her if it matters and knit away (huge holes, small or none) per her preference.

We have been told to place baby on her back to sleep to prevent SIDS..... My neighbor puts her baby on her tummy... Maybe she doesn't know any baby personally who died of SIDS, maybe she doesn't know the reason, maybe she has a reason to place baby on tummy?!?!? ASK Mom what she wants for her baby.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I have 6 grandchildren all have gotten two blankets each when born. Some with holes some not. My daughters love every blanket. One of my grandsons would wiggle his fingers through the stitches and hold on to his blanket and they never got caught. He would have little fuzzies between his fingers from gripping his blanket.


----------



## barjmeyer (Jan 10, 2013)

I crocheted a blanket for my son that he used as a infant. There were lots of 'holes' in it, as it was a bit lacy with seven rows of ruffles at the edges. He loved that blanket and used to lay with his fingers through the holes. They did not harm him in any way, nor did he get his fingers tangled. In some way it seemed to comfort him to put his fingers through the holes.

PS. when he was 5 years old the blanket was so raggedy and worn, and he loved it so much he asked me to make him another. I made a half-size one and added three rows of ruffles. When I gave it to him, his first response was 'where's the rest of the ruffles'. Didn't know he would notice lol.


----------



## barjmeyer (Jan 10, 2013)

I crocheted a blanket for my son that he used as a infant. There were lots of 'holes' in it, as it was a bit lacy with seven rows of ruffles at the edges. He loved that blanket and used to lay with his fingers through the holes. They did not harm him in any way, nor did he get his fingers tangled. In some way it seemed to comfort him to put his fingers through the holes.

PS. when he was 5 years old the blanket was so raggedy and worn, and he loved it so much he asked me to make him another. I made a half-size one and added three rows of ruffles. When I gave it to him, his first response was 'where's the rest of the ruffles'. Didn't know he would notice lol.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I am guessing you don't have any experience working in an ER. I DO have ER experience but never heard of "Hair Turnequit Syndrome" before one of my long, blonde (almost invisible) hairs got caught around my son's penis in his diaper....
> 
> http://ispub.com/IJU/6/1/5069


Wow, Amy, that is really scary! If that had happened to one of my sons I would have been quite happy to let him do every one of those baby boy's sudden huge pees every time I changed him, instead of having the muslin cloth cover up ready.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

silkandwool said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Totally agree!!!!!


 I totally agree also. Parents today have NO common sense. I am sorry to say that my blankets usually never get used. Their parents keep them for keepsakes, eve n though I tell them I will make another.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

DorisAnn said:


> Hats have ribbons or ties they can choke on, blankets have holes dangerous to fingers and toes, buttons can be swallowed, zippers can pinch the world is a dangerous place for someone so helpless. However they dont stay helpless long. I narrowed it down to possibility verses probability and make what the mother wants. With a reasonable amount of care most of us come through unscathed. But even with the very best of care things can happen. It is the chance we all had to take. It is called living.


Hear, hear. I totally agree with you. How did we make it this far?


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree with you who say that the knit blankets were not for night sleeping, but for when napping and mom and/or dad or someone is watching them. However for those who would like a more solid blanket here is one I found: http://knitting-warehouse.lionbrand.com/patterns/81024AD.html hope the link works. 
Happy knitting!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Metrogal said:


> I have knitted so many blankets with "holes" in them, and I used many many blankets with those same holes for my kids. Nothing ever happened, their fingers never got caught. "They" always tells us to worry and as someone said, it's making a mountain out of a molehill.


I agree wholeheartedly!! 
Kids love poking their fingers through the holes...a new discovery and because it is yarn, not elastic, the fingers just can't get stuck and circulation doesn't get cut off.

I agree with the NICU not having knit blankets with holes but that's because of all the equipment a 'holy' blanket can get caught on, from nasal prongs to dials and buttons.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> I remember years ago when I was knitting for my children, I was told you shouldn't knit or crochet blankets with holes in the pattern for babies because their little fingers will get twisted up in the yarn. It made sense to me but I see a lot of KP"s doing blankets with holes---what do you think?


Years ago I never thought of the hole in blankets. I never had a problem. BUT...I now make all blankets without holes just to be safe. Plus I usually make nice warm blankets for winter.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

how on earth did this thread go from lacy baby blankets to penises falling off and babies dying of SIDS? it never ceases to amaze me the lengths that some will go to to hijack a thread...


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

This is my go to blanket for babies. Has tons of texture, beautiful pattern and no holes! I first saw it here on the forum and have made several. I have used 4ply and baby sport yarn. Use what you like, gauge is not critical.

http://www.garnstudio.com/drops/mag/b18/16/16-1.jpg

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=3961


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

That's the one for me! Thank you for taking the time to share this with me and all KPers.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> A nurse told me in the hospital what blankets to use in the crib and use the pretties for outings. It does work.


To what blankets r u referring? What blankets did the nurse recommend for the crib ?


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

I asked for an opinion and Boy did I get some----a few with real attitude----you would think I was trying to tell people how they should think. "Mountain out of a molehill" REALLY? all I did was ask a question.
Valmac and I had a laugh at how we survived in spite of how things were years ago-----glad to meet someone with a sense of humor, Thanks you.
I want to thank everyone who was nice enough to send in beautiful patterns (with no holes) for those of us who care. Now I'm talking about blankets for toddler age-----NOT INFANTS. Infants should not have blankets at all in their cribs.
Thanks for the beautiful patterns. whidbeyjeannie, Beth60201, Annie78,cattdages, Thanks Cindycz for telling us what happened to your son, just a reminder of what can happen.
I think common sense should be used by all and to the people that got all up tight by the question------pour yourself an iced tea or a wiskey sour-----put your feet up an relax you need it.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> I asked for an opinion and Boy did I get some----a few with real attitude----you would think I was trying to tell people how they should think. "Mountain out of a molehill" REALLY? all I did was ask a question.
> Valmac and I had a laugh at how we survived in spite of how things were years ago-----glad to meet someone with a sense of humor, Thanks you.
> I want to thank everyone who was nice enough to send in beautiful patterns (with no holes) for those of us who care. Now I'm talking about blankets for toddler age-----NOT INFANTS. Infants should not have blankets at all in their cribs.
> Thanks for the beautiful patterns. whidbeyjeannie, Beth60201, Annie78,cattdages, Thanks Cindycz for telling us what happened to your son, just a reminder of what can happen.
> I think common sense should be used by all and to the people that got all up tight by the question------pour yourself an iced tea or a wiskey sour-----put your feet up an relax you need it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

It's only 11:30 AM here in Las Vegas, but it's already 95 degrees (108 predicted later today)...but like Jimmy Buffet always says "It's 5 o'clock somewhere!"

I love the thought of putting my feet up and chillin...the most excellent advice so far on this thread :wink:


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

I made a blue basket weave blanket, plus fancy and plain bibs for a dear friends DIL,last month not knowing what her preference was. I added a note saying that the blanket could be used as a mat for baby to lie on since it did not have holes and was completely washable. In her thank you note I was assured that the blanket was perfect, just what she and baby wanted and was already in use. Don't know whether that meant in the crib or on the floor, but I really don't mind as long as it is being used by baby.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

You could always look back and see the loads of pages of "opinions" and follow up I got when I asked about acrylic yarn for baby blankets. A can of worms for sure. It was shortly after I joined the forum and it almost made me run the other way. I gave it time and this has turned into a wonderful resource for me. You sure can't be sensitive when you ask a question. I also refrain from having an opinion when I see a post going the wrong way. It is nice to be able to ask a legitimate question and gain an understanding from others as to why they make the selection they do; i.e., yarn type, needle size, pattern etc. Overall with time in the forum I know that people do seek to help others and keep it positive. The moderators are good in following threads. Sometimes in social media responses commenters forget to take time to filter and phrase with kindness. You can have a point of view with out flaming someone else. Enjoy your projects and I am sure that those that have the pleasure of your work will be thrilled at your efforts. Have a wonderful day.



LadyBug 2014 said:


> I asked for an opinion and Boy did I get some----a few with real attitude----you would think I was trying to tell people how they should think. "Mountain out of a molehill" REALLY? all I did was ask a question.
> Valmac and I had a laugh at how we survived in spite of how things were years ago-----glad to meet someone with a sense of humor, Thanks you.
> I want to thank everyone who was nice enough to send in beautiful patterns (with no holes) for those of us who care. Now I'm talking about blankets for toddler age-----NOT INFANTS. Infants should not have blankets at all in their cribs.
> Thanks for the beautiful patterns. whidbeyjeannie, Beth60201, Annie78,cattdages, Thanks Cindycz for telling us what happened to your son, just a reminder of what can happen.
> I think common sense should be used by all and to the people that got all up tight by the question------pour yourself an iced tea or a wiskey sour-----put your feet up an relax you need it.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> It's only 11:30 AM here in Las Vegas, but it's already 95 degrees (108 predicted later today)...but like Jimmy Buffet always says "It's 5 o'clock somewhere!"
> 
> I love the thought of putting my feet up and chillin...the most excellent advice so far on this thread :wink:


I love Vegas if we lived closer I'd ask to join you, and I'd bring the wine. LOL


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

LadyBug 2014 said:



> I love Vegas if we lived closer I'd ask to join you, and I'd bring the wine. LOL


You are most welcome anytime you have the opportunity!


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Now you've made me add another project to my do to list. It is a lovely pattern. I especially like the one that the knitted added the garter rows between the pattern repeat.



lexiemae said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/solid-and-reversible-college-afghan
> 
> Just make it as big as you want ) . It is a lovely pattern


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

azmoonbugs said:


> I think that a baby should not be left alone--ever and that any issues can be dealt with.
> 
> Any baby blanket that is knitted or crochet has holes in it that a baby's finger could go through. You are making a mountain out of a mole hill.


So true those little fingers can find their way into any knit or crochet stitch. If a blanket is too dense the babies can suffocate which is why I always buy sleep sacks for baby gifts. Guess we just better watch our children.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I knit and crochet baby blankets for the newborns at my local hospital. I create lacy ones with holes for summer, and denser ones without holes for winter. No one has ever complained about any of my blankets. The woman who is in charge of the blanket volunteers only requests the blankets be made in a 30" by 30" square as much as possible.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Frances14 said:


> Everyone thinks I am mad. I must be the only Person in England who liked the dreaded School Dinners. Lol.
> 
> Jenny x


No Jenny. I enjoyed my school dinners too, but then by the time I went to school I had been taught to eat whatever I was given.


----------



## Deb Campbell (Jan 10, 2014)

I just knitted a blanket from a kit from Mary Maxim. It was a block design that had a star in every other block.

Just knits & Purls (Seed stitch border and every other block). It turned out beautiful and very soft.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> I think that a baby should not be left alone--ever and that any issues can be dealt with.
> 
> Any baby blanket that is knitted or crochet has holes in it that a baby's finger could go through. You are making a mountain out of a mole hill.


Except that there have been instances of babies having finger amputations due to having the circulation cut off for too long when a finger became entrapped in a knitted or crocheted "holey" blanket.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

No matter what you think about this subject, please keep in mind that is possible that an article you made could possible harm a little one. Keep that in mind the next time you make a baby blanket. Most of you would not want to live with the fact that the blanket you made and gave with love caused pain and suffering to the wee one.
I did not find any articles on the internet about a baby loosing a toe or finger from yarn. However, there are many articles from hospitals and doctors about a strand of hair strangulation the digit and causing amputation.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> how on earth did this thread go from lacy baby blankets to penises falling off and babies dying of SIDS? it never ceases to amaze me the lengths that some will go to to hijack a thread...


I don't think those are far afield from the subject of babies being injured inadvertently. Frankly, it's a wonder any of us survive to adulthood as the world is filled with perils and common sense is truly not common. That being said, it's easy to go beyond common sense. You need to protect them, without trying to turn the world into a giant cotton ball.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

My grandbabies were not covered up in any blankets. they were swaddled in a nursing blanket with warm pj. onesies on and that was it. todays mothers are told NO blankets as babies can smother and are not able to work the blanket off their face if it gets there. Wether I agree or disagree it is there baby and they are now 7 6 and 2 and thriving fine and making forts out of any blanket they find. Just ask the mother what she would like ...


----------



## EPAS (Nov 7, 2014)

I knit grandma's dish cloth pattern and weave a ribbon through each side. Then I tie the ribbons together with a bow adding rattles or teething rings to these bows.
I have had mothers comment about how nice the blanket looks and that you never forget the toys.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

here's a non holey option!

http://stitchmesoftly.blogspot.co.uk/2011/06/baby-snuggle-wrap-knitting-pattern.html


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

I made one with holes for my Grandson when he was born and he was forever getting his little fingers stuck in the holes. So never again.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Joan K said:


> Babies are swaddled up so tight now that they can't get their hands free, so how can they possibly get their fingers caught in a blanket?


I read, probably a year or so ago and then again a week ago, that swaddling is no longer recommended, nor are toys, blankets, or pillows in a crib, because of the possibility of SIDS. I suppose keeping up with the latest research has always been a challenge, and some are greater risk takers than others. I do whatever I'm willing to pay the possible consequences for, so I'm not much of a risk taker. For me, one maiming or death is one too many. Others must make and live with their own decisions, too.


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

whidbeyjeannie said:


> This is my go to blanket for babies. Has tons of texture, beautiful pattern and no holes! I first saw it here on the forum and have made several. I have used 4ply and baby sport yarn. Use what you like, gauge is not critical.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/drops/mag/b18/16/16-1.jpg
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=3961


Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!
:thumbup:


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> I remember years ago when I was knitting for my children, I was told you shouldn't knit or crochet blankets with holes in the pattern for babies because their little fingers will get twisted up in the yarn. It made sense to me but I see a lot of KP"s doing blankets with holes---what do you think?


I wouldn''t hesitate to make a blanket that had holes in it, if little fingers get caught once a while, it wouldn't "hurt" them and that's why they have caregivers, to watch them. I hope that doesn't sound uncaring because that is farthest from the way it is. Have to share that I just had a beautiful little girl born into our family. She is our 8th great grandbaby and what a cutie she is. Her name is Mercy and she is two days old. Having said all that......I just finished a blanket call "King Charles Brocade Baby Blanket". No holes and it is very pretty.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> I had to laugh when I read your answer. I kept our babies in the crib in our room for almost 6 months BUT I did have to sleep so wasn't able to stay awake all night to watch the baby.


Ditto. I kept longer.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

If the holes are small and tight, it would be ok for a baby.

In fact, my daughter (as a baby) and my granddaughter 'played' w/pulling the blanket over their face and then pulling or kicking it off. Having holes in the blanket was a plus, as air would easily go through the holes.


----------



## wendeehart (May 18, 2015)

chubs said:


> Don't some of you "older " people wonder how we ever made it to be this old?


Hey, we survived, some didn't! Your supposedly humor is gauche to those that have lost children through senseless accidents.


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

I made this blanket with single crochet stitches for new grandson. Looked good. No holes big enough even for a premie's fingers.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Sue21Yarn/chevron-baby-blanket


----------



## PM_52 (Oct 19, 2012)

I think a ripple stitch pattern would not be very holey as it is quite solid.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

wendeehart said:


> Hey, we survived, some didn't! Your supposedly humor is gauche to those that have lost children through senseless accidents.


Please don't turn this into a witch hunt - accidents do happen, no one is denying that - the thread is just a comment about how things have changed. I'm sure there is not one person here who hasn't embraced car seats, seat belts, baby monitors and bike helmets - we're just reminiscing.......


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

What I'm hearing lately is that newborns - up to 6 months or a year, from some sources - b/c of "crib death." My SIL became a grandmother 2 years ago and when I asked her son about making a baby blanket for the baby and he said that they were not going to use a baby blanket in the crib. So I made the baby a poncho. They sent me a photo of their son in the poncho so I think they do use it.

I think some people have a mind-set that everything in our world has to be GUARANTEED to be 100% "safe." And litigation lawyers deserve a lot of the blame. Nothing bad should ever happen to any child and if anything does, somebody has to pay and the parents become rich! 

Recently one of the best knitters I know said that babies love to feel the holes in knit or crocheted blankets and as long as the blanket isn't used at night, the likelihood of a baby getting fingers tangled to the point that the fingers have to be amputated is almost too infinitesimal to think about. Babies tend to uncover themselves if they are put to bed with a blanket for warmth -- sleepers are better.

BTW, I recently that the American Academy of Pediatrics has issued a statement that even co-sleepers aren't "safe" in terms of a mother rolling over on and suffocating her baby. Oh, give me a break! I believe that any undrugged, sober mother would be almost 100% guaranteed not to roll over on her baby, but if she does, the natural kicking and "fighting" of the baby with his arms and body would CERTAINLY wake her up. Once, when our youngest was sleeping between DH and me and before I had even waken up, I had straight-armed my husband. 

HOWEVER, in today's world, the AAP would be insane to say that co-sleeping is OK, b/c sooner or later some mother will put her baby in her bed even though she is drunk or on drugs and then the AAP will be sued for millions. 

Sad but true!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

You do realize that if you knit even straight stockinette or garter stitch there will still be holes. Little holes that you CAN stick your finger through and get stuck. Better give them a bigger hole to get that finger into and out of than one that would be too tight.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Except that there have been instances of babies having finger amputations due to having the circulation cut off for too long when a finger became entrapped in a knitted or crocheted "holey" blanket.


Can you direct us to an article online verifying that or are you just repeating something someone told you they heard from someone else? This is how misinformation gets started. I've known of finger damage due to hair getting wrapped around a finger, but never fat yarn....it's just not fine enough and it much more stretchy and flexible than hair.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Can you direct us to an article online verifying that or are you just repeating something someone told you they heard from someone else? This is how misinformation gets started. I've known of finger damage due to hair getting wrapped around a finger, but never fat yarn....it's just not fine enough and it much more stretchy and flexible than hair.


Not everyone uses "fat" yarn for baby blankets. I read two articles regarding this issue, one about a year ago online and one in our local newspaper. Since we haven't had babies in our family for over 40 years, I didn't keep these articles nor take special note of where to look for them since I did not foresee anyone asking for them. I don't talk about things I consider to be misinformation; where this forum is concerned I will no longer pass along anything, including knitting information learned from experience, if it has become necessary to document my words. That seems a bit much.


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

The very basic Basket Weave blanket has been my go to blanket for this very reason. It has texture that "my" babies love. The mother's are afraid the blankie will wear out. Will I make another...if they only knew the time that goes into it. However, it is always loved, so I keep making them. Sometimes simple is the best!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Baby fingers are tiny, they can get through virtually any knit or crocheted item. Monitor babies closely with any blanket or covering and there should be no problems. My favorite "solid" pattern for baby blankets is a simple basket weave. Quick, easy and to non knitters it looks harder than it is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> how on earth did this thread go from lacy baby blankets to penises falling off and babies dying of SIDS? it never ceases to amaze me the lengths that some will go to to hijack a thread...


The SIDS is actually very relevant to the topic- blankets without holes are more likely to suffocate a kid thus SIDS than one with holes to damage a finger-and I would rather risk my future grandchild losing a finger than dying because of the blanket I knitted it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

immunurse said:


> I think some people have a mind-set that everything in our world has to be GUARANTEED to be 100% "safe." And litigation lawyers deserve a lot of the blame. Nothing bad should ever happen to any child and if anything does, somebody has to pay and the parents become rich!
> 
> BTW, I recently that the American Academy of Pediatrics has issued a statement that even co-sleepers aren't "safe" in terms of a mother rolling over on and suffocating her baby. Oh, give me a break! I believe that any undrugged, sober mother would be almost 100% guaranteed not to roll over on her baby, but if she does, the natural kicking and "fighting" of the baby with his arms and body would CERTAINLY wake her up. Once, when our youngest was sleeping between DH and me and before I had even waken up, I had straight-armed my husband.
> 
> ...


What I heard here is that because our mattresses are so soft there is the possibilty that the baby will not be felt as it sinks into the mattress- or gets in the pillows. Whereas in the past the beds were so firm the chances of rolling over the baby without knowing were negligible.


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

What would be a good pattern/size to donate to funeral homes to use for a baby? I understand there is a need for them, or at least in our local area. Unfortunately, holes won't matter.


----------



## islandfox (Feb 8, 2015)

Project Linus requires their 'baby' blankets not have holes in them because they are mostly used in hospitals where medical equipment can get caught in them; not to mention little baby fingers or hands....so the smaller sizes 30x30 or 34x34 should be done with no holes. Bigger than that can be given to babies not in the hospitals. Not so much of an issue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pemil said:


> What would be a good pattern/size to donate to funeral homes to use for a baby? I understand there is a need for them, or at least in our local area. Unfortunately, holes won't matter.


Why not ring one and ask- that way you can sure of size and that they are wanted.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I have knitted so many "holely" baby blankets I couldn't begin to count them. I have made them for my own children (4), niece and nephews, friends and friends of friends. This is the first time I've ever heard this. Aren't we being a little over protective?


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Other than suffocation.


They can breathe thro' the blanket, they are NOT plastic zip logs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sagarika said:


> They can breathe thro' the blanket, they are NOT plastic zip logs.


Well over here we have had more children suffocate under solid blankets than lose fingers in holes. Or the Children's Hospital paediatricians wouldn't be recommending holey blankets to prevent suffocation.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well over here we have had more children suffocate under solid blankets than lose fingers in holes. Or the Children's Hospital paediatricians wouldn't be recommending holey blankets to prevent suffocation.


Knitted blankets are DIFFERENT from SOLID blankets. Knitting ensures some air circulation.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I asked a new mom about the holes in the blanket and she said she likes them for over the car seat because they keep air flow and if its warm out the baby doesn't get to hot.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

immunurse said:


> What I'm hearing lately is that newborns - up to 6 months or a year, from some sources - b/c of "crib death." My SIL became a grandmother 2 years ago and when I asked her son about making a baby blanket for the baby and he said that they were not going to use a baby blanket in the crib. So I made the baby a poncho. They sent me a photo of their son in the poncho so I think they do use it.
> 
> I think some people have a mind-set that everything in our world has to be GUARANTEED to be 100% "safe." And litigation lawyers deserve a lot of the blame. Nothing bad should ever happen to any child and if anything does, somebody has to pay and the parents become rich!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

People just love to create drama about everything and nothing and pretend their lives are a reality show.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sagarika said:


> Knitted blankets are DIFFERENT from SOLID blankets. Knitting ensures some air circulation.


Well I'm sorry but I'm still going to take more notice of my very well trained in the area daughter as to what to knit than KP.

And if they are open enough to breathe through then surely small fingers can get in so therefore we shouldn't be knitting baby blankets at all. And from reading I was just doing it seems we shouldn't be using blankets at all at least in bed. BUt fortuntally she does want some (much as I would love to do some of the solid ones she won't use them so it would be a waste )
One part of me thinks it all a bit much- but SIDS has dropped dramatically so they seem to be doing something better than in the past.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

There are many on kp send pretty photoes without holes in search blankets .


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> People just love to create drama about everything and nothing and pretend their lives are a reality show.


exactly my point! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

darowil said:


> The SIDS is actually very relevant to the topic- blankets without holes are more likely to suffocate a kid thus SIDS than one with holes to damage a finger-and I would rather risk my future grandchild losing a finger than dying because of the blanket I knitted it.


Back when I had babies (long ago) SIDS was relatively a "new" term... and had nothing to do with blankets or smothering. Sudden Infant Death Syndrome was given that name simply because no reason could be found for the death...and no blankets were involved.


----------



## Geneva (Mar 26, 2011)

I used lacy or 'holey' blankets for carrying out to visit and they were lined with a receiving blanket or another light solid blanket -- it was solid knit, crochet or flannel for the basket, bassinet, or crib.


----------



## islandfox (Feb 8, 2015)

I believe it is the yarn overs and the dropped stitches type of "holes" they are referring to .... that medical equipment or little arms and hands can get caught up in....


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

I can't believe people are still commenting on this and what its morphed into


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm sorry but I'm still going to take more notice of my very well trained in the area daughter as to what to knit than KP.
> 
> And if they are open enough to breathe through then surely small fingers can get in so therefore we shouldn't be knitting baby blankets at all. And from reading I was just doing it seems we shouldn't be using blankets at all at least in bed. BUt fortuntally she does want some (much as I would love to do some of the solid ones she won't use them so it would be a waste )
> One part of me thinks it all a bit much- but SIDS has dropped dramatically so they seem to be doing something better than in the past.


Please don't feel you have to apologize for your choices. This is, after all, a knitting forum, not anything that we must allow to guide our lives. I think we are all free to do what we think is right for ourselves and our families regardless of what others may think.


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

I was always told they had to have holes so if the baby got their head under the blanket they could still breathe. Understanding there are a lot of old wive's tale, anything could be true. I will follow this conversation to see what I can learn!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> I can't believe people are still commenting on this and what its morphed into


I don't understand your comment...is there a cut off after a certain number of posts?

I know it's the same questions over and over but we have a lot of new members and not everyone knows how to use the search engine provided at the top.

And since when did anyone ever stay on track with the conversation in real life or on the forum. it just happens.


----------



## tayloriv (Aug 10, 2013)

The knitted box stitch makes a beautiful baby afghan in dk or any yarn. It doesn't have holes, but is beautiful.....and it is very simple.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

If peopl want to contiue a conversation let them. If you don't want to continue to read about it just delete the reply email.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

gmomgil said:


> If peopl want to contiue a conversation let them. If you don't want to continue to read about it just delete the reply email.


Well said!


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

My hospital accepts my holey ones for bereavement sets when the unexpected preterm delivery occurs. Each is utilized eventually...unfortunately.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

roseknit said:


> You could also line the blanket one side with a pretty fabric


Exactly how is it attached?


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

When I first asked the question about blankets with holes----which I had been told I shouldn't use when I was a young mother maybe 40 years ago-----I had no idea how it would take off and in so many directions. Some dark, some sad, some funny and of coarse you always get some people who aren't happy and have a chip on their shoulder but all in all it was fun to read the responses. I do want to thank all the people who posted beautiful patterns for blankets without holes. I've seen many blankets with holes that are beautiful and I wouldn't hesitate to use them as a carriage blanket or for a christening. I was a mother who allowed her children to play and have fun but had an eye on them----better to be safe than sorry was my thinking then and now with my grand kids. I love this site and the many many nice people who take the time to respond.


----------



## Boriken74 (Nov 16, 2014)

Someone name Liliana just posted some pretty ones!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Jumping in at the tail-end of this discussion with SIDS coming into the conversation. Before I retired I worked for the head of the County Maternal Health Department and one of the programs dealt with pregnant women (mainly undocumented) who could not afford medical assistance. We had classes for the predominantly Latino and black women and taught them the basic tenants of looking after themselves and their child upon its birth. SIDS played a major theme with a) lying their baby on its back b) keeping the bedroom or area where the baby slept smoke free c) not overheating the room or the clothing worn by the baby, d) not blocking the crib with stuffed toys, extra unnecessary blankets and bumper cushions. As well as the vitamins issued to the pregnant women our nurses and teaching staff emphasized the responsibility that each prospective mother needed to adhere to: no drugs, no alcohol, no smoking. Statistics showed that low birthweight, age of mother, sex of baby (male), mother's lifestyle, etc. contributed to the SIDS possibilities and mystery. So baby putting their finger into a lacy blanket was not a serious consideration and at the bottom of the "what ifs".


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Toddytoo said:


> Jumping in at the tail-end of this discussion with SIDS coming into the conversation. Before I retired I worked for the head of the County Maternal Health Department and one of the programs dealt with pregnant women (mainly undocumented) who could not afford medical assistance. We had classes for the predominantly Latino and black women and taught them the basic tenants of looking after themselves and their child upon its birth. SIDS played a major theme with a) lying their baby on its back b) keeping the bedroom or area where the baby slept smoke free c) not overheating the room or the clothing worn by the baby, d) not blocking the crib with stuffed toys, extra unnecessary blankets and bumper cushions. As well as the vitamins issued to the pregnant women our nurses and teaching staff emphasized the responsibility that each prospective mother needed to adhere to: no drugs, no alcohol, no smoking. Statistics showed that low birthweight, age of mother, sex of baby (male), mother's lifestyle, etc. contributed to the SIDS possibilities and mystery. So baby putting their finger into a lacy blanket was not a serious consideration and at the bottom of the "what ifs".


If it was suggested that putting fingers into lacy blankets had anything to do with SIDS, I totally missed that.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

SIDS - Sudden Infant Death Syndrome

No known cause - a total mystery for those that die of "natural causes".
Grasping at straws to try to prevent it.
Has been going on since the dawn of man.
For those of faith - the wee ones were needed elsewhere.

Some cases have been suffocation. Some cases have been aspiration. 
So because of these cases, the whole world has gone mad trying to prevent the overall "SIDS".


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Frances14 said:


> Everyone thinks I am mad. I must be the only Person in England who liked the dreaded School Dinners. Lol.
> 
> Jenny x


I liked school dinners, especially cheese pie with salad and was only thinking of Manchester tart and butterscotch tart yesterday.

But then, I like food!


----------

